# John Weaver On The History Of The Pledge



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - The Pledge-History & Problems

The pledge, it's history and it's problems. This is an excellent message worth of the time.


----------



## KMK (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't even want to know... 

He already ruined "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" for me. Now the 'Pledge'?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2008)

KMK said:


> I don't even want to know...
> 
> He already ruined "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" for me. Now the 'Pledge'?



You're gonna love this one then!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't know. He does a lot of lectures and special teaching series' though.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 2, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even want to know...
> ...



Is he pro or anti-pledge? I'm anti-pledge, and don't really want to listen to anything that is pro-pledge.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Thomas2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is he pro or anti-pledge? I'm anti-pledge, and don't really want to listen to anything that is pro-pledge.
> ...



Ah, good, I'm glad he did it and not me! LOL We've run into problems with people when my family, all seven of us, don't recite the pledge at events that do this. It's pretty obvious with that many people in a row don't "go along" with the group. People presume you are unpatriotic, when we don't do it because we are Christians and patriotic.

Most people have no idea of its origin, its authors beliefs or what it even means - but the old paganism of ancient Rome is mimicked very thoroughly in this thing.

The pledge seems to be the Martin Luther King of white people.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2008)

WARNING! Listening to John Weaver may be habit forming. Use extreme caution.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 3, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> WARNING! Listening to John Weaver may be habit forming. Use extreme caution.



Brother, we could all use more habits like that.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 3, 2008)

Hehe.. I listened to most of it. It was interesting. I stopped saying the pledge in high school once i realized this nation, although under God, since God is sovereign over all nations and kings, is far from being some God honoring/glorifying holy nation, then the fact that all Americans regardless of religions say it.. makes me think of it no less than an inter-faith prayer (under which god?) . I didn't know all that historical stuff though; it was neat.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 16, 2008)

** *Good message on the history and meaning of the pledge. John Weaver seems to have alot of intresting MP3s on SermonAudio.com.*


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2008)

Blev3rd said:


> ** *Good message on the history and meaning of the pledge. John Weaver seems to have alot of intresting MP3s on SermonAudio.com.*



Yes, he does! 

It may also be of interest, to you John, to know that he was a personal friend of R. J. Rushdoony.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2008)

Blev3rd said:


> ** *Good message on the history and meaning of the pledge. John Weaver seems to have alot of intresting MP3s on SermonAudio.com.*



Hello, brother, Glad to see you on the PB! I know you pastor & many members of your church.

& yes, Pastor Weaver does have many good messages on-line.


----------

